# New Loft Addition



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

The loft has 3 Comp, #1 5.5 x 3.5. #2 4x5.5. #3 7x 5.5


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

How many birds do you plan to keep? Young birds and Old birds?


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

Young Birds 30 to 40. OB 10 Cocks 10 Hens. At the end of OB the best 4 all other gone to make room for the yearlings


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

we will love to see some picture =D


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't keep many birds. I breed 30 to 40 YB, I select the best 18 Hens and cocks and use them for OB. After OB I keep the best 4 Hens and Cocks. Only hens are use for breeding after YB, all the cocks fly the OB races. I breed from 6 to 7 Cocks and 10 to 13 hens. Some Cocks get 2 to 3 hes per breeding season and never older than 3 years. Color, Blood, Wing or Eyes are not looked at, just results. YB are trained 25 to 30 tosses and 85% are from 45 miles or shorter. After they reach 50 miles, they are broken into teams of 3 to 4 birds. If a bbirds come home late from a race over 30 minutes and there is no health issues the bird is tossed by himself after all other birds are trained. That tends to fix the issue about following other birds home.


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

*New Loft*

More Pictures


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

*New Loft addition*

More pictures


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

WOW . i like this. i really do. how much you spend total you know? on the section 3 7x 5.5 what kinda of wood?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I like it too. Well thought out.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i like the roof and air flow and so much room. alot of light.


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

The wood, wire and the roof panels 275.00. I had the floor joist 2x6 from a crate that I took apart from a company that threw it away. The plywood 7 sheets and 22 2x4. The loft don't have a single nail all screws. The lofts can be taken in sections ( walls ) to fit a utility trailer 6x10 like a deck of cards. Thats why the odd demecions. The wire in the floor is for ventilation and spilled feed. The rrof allows plenty of light and the openings front, top rear and bottom allows plenty of air ( I done the smoke test ). All de section are the same only demencions change. The new section will hold 12 nest boxes for YB double widowhood and OB double Wodowhood. asked me anything I love to share with all.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how much you got the plywood 7 sheets?


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

Home Depot 14.00. 2x4 2.70


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

plywood sheets 4 by 8 sheets or 2 by 4 sheets from Home Depot?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is very nice.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> plywood sheets 4 by 8 sheets or 2 by 4 sheets from Home Depot?


I think he meant that the plywood sheets for $14 and the 2X4's used were for $2.70 each


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Any picture of perch or nest box yet?


----------

